
Dear Airlines: Please Don’t Take Away Our Video Screens - smacktoward
http://www.askthepilot.com/seatback-video/
======
peapicker
I've always hated the video screens on planes, so for me it is good riddence.

But I'm a book / laptop guy who grew up w/o a TV happily. (Yes, I grew up in
the US)

